# Cake Decorating Questions



## bstephens (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey everyone,
So I'm relatively new to the Cake-decorating world. My mother-in-law is a decorator, so I have some background. I'm trying to do some giant lilies and daisies with buttercream...any advice? What tips to use? I'm also trying to start selling cakes out of my home...any advice on that? I live in a very small town and was told by the health dept. that what they don't know doesn't hurt them...Any good business advice??? Thanks! :chef:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Yeah, don't listen to whoever told you that! 

Otherwise, along with the people here, try this site for useful books and tips.
http://winbeckler.com/


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I second Chrose!
They're right. It dosen't matter till someone complains. Do it right, you'll be a lot happier. 
I had someone crack a tooth on a brownie shell last month. It was a pleasure to tell them that I will notify my ins. agent right away. She opted for removal and an implant. She's happy, I'm happy, my rates might go up. But I don't think I could afford what she is having done.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

A brownie shell...What kinda brownies are you selling???   :lol:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Yes! they were 3 months old  
A pecan shell :lips:


----------

